# Shetland Pony abused in Netherlands



## Jane Webster (4 July 2013)

A disgusting video of a Shetland pony being abused was shared onto my Facebook Page tonight. I have reported it to Facebook for graphic violence and am phoning World Horse Welfare first thing in the morning. Were it this country, I would have phoned the police. Video id is 173061456208690 but can I strongly recommend that people do not watch unless they can do something to help this poor pony. original sharers do seem concerned for pony but have not replied to my post requesting details of where they found the original video, which is dated 3rd July. Does anybody else know anything about this, or can suggest anything to help this pony, if the poor little creature is still alive?


----------



## Katikins (4 July 2013)

Jane Webster said:



			A disgusting video of a Shetland pony being abused was shared onto my Facebook Page tonight. I have reported it to Facebook for graphic violence and am phoning World Horse Welfare first thing in the morning. Were it this country, I would have phoned the police. Video id is 173061456208690 but can I strongly recommend that people do not watch unless they can do something to help this poor pony. original sharers do seem concerned for pony but have not replied to my post requesting details of where they found the original video, which is dated 3rd July. Does anybody else know anything about this, or can suggest anything to help this pony, if the poor little creature is still alive?
		
Click to expand...

I can't find the video but the Dutch version of the RSPCA is http://www.dierenbescherming.nl/ but I've not had any dealings with them so not sure how proactive they are.  Do you have a link to the video rather than just the ID - or do you know how to search via the ID?


----------



## Zasmin (4 July 2013)

Video is here https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=173061456208690


----------



## somethingillremember (6 July 2013)

Ive reported it to FB and WHW and Dutch RSPCA ...we'll see what happens .


----------



## Capriole (6 July 2013)

*If* it's the one I'm thinking of from your description, it is an old video and the people were found and prosecuted already, from what I've read.  There is a thread on here about it if you do a search you can see the links and see if it is indeed the same one.


----------



## somethingillremember (6 July 2013)

Ah .. I did a search in the search box but nothing came up , maybe its very old ? I'll wait to see what comes back from the Authorities before I assume its an old vid just incase its not ! 
How anyone thinks what was happening in the vid was ok is so sick . I hope , if they were caught etc that ALL were named and shamed and prosecuted . The unthinkable thing is that thats the one we've seen as someone filmed it ... what about all the ones we dont see ?


----------



## Capriole (6 July 2013)

No, the thread I am talking about was a couple of days ago.  Obviously can't swear it's the same one as OP hasn't linked her video, but it sounds like it from the description and that one has popped up on my FB feed so is doing the rounds again by the look of it.


----------



## somethingillremember (6 July 2013)

Oh well , we'll see what happens.

My friend on FB has just sent me this .....
There was a petition with over 8000 signatures put to the Dutch Authorities to do something about this. According to an update on the petition site, the horse has been confiscated and 3 people have been arrested. There is mention of 5yrs in prison but not sure how accurate this info is.


----------



## EmmaC78 (6 July 2013)

There are reports that three prople have been arrested for this. Hopefully it is true.


----------



## Zasmin (6 July 2013)

EmmaC78 said:



			There are reports that three prople have been arrested for this. Hopefully it is true.
		
Click to expand...

According to this it is http://horsetalk.co.nz/2013/07/06/large-woman-whip-atop-pony-sparks-anger/#axzz2YHuWCFVT


----------



## somethingillremember (8 July 2013)

Reply from World Horse Welfare .......
Thank you for taking the time to alert us to this appalling video. We are disgusted by the treatment of this pony. We understand that the Dutch authorities have already taken action - http://www.dutchnews.nl/news/archives/2013/07/three_arrested_after_shetland.php and http://www.volkskrant.nl/vk/nl/2686...lie-ponyplet-producent-moet-onderduiken.dhtml - thanks to the outrage expressed by members of the public. It does make a difference.
Best wishes, Jamie
Communications Assistant

DutchNews.nl - Three arrested after Shetland pony abuse video goes viral
www.dutchnews.nl
Two people have been arrested in Groningen in connection with the abuse of a Shetland pony after video of a woman squashing the animal by sitting on it went viral on internet.


----------



## niga007 (20 September 2014)

somethingillremember said:



			Ive reported it to FB and WHW and Dutch RSPCA ...we'll see what happens .
		
Click to expand...

I found one video on YouTube it's terrible... is any way we can find there people's looks like they making money on pony abuse
Watch "&#26368;&#26032;&#39569;&#23567;&#39532; 00011&#35270;&#39057;" on YouTube - &#26368;&#26032;&#39569;&#23567;&#39532; 00011&#35270;&#39057;: http://youtu.be/eVr3b2BrrNQ
They have to be punished. .. Please help to make it happen... I don't know where to write....


----------



## somethingillremember (20 September 2014)

niga007 , this was over a year ago and as I say at the end of my post

 DutchNews.nl - Three arrested after Shetland pony abuse video goes viral
www.dutchnews.nl
Two people have been arrested in Groningen in connection with the abuse of a Shetland pony after video of a woman squashing the animal by sitting on it went viral on internet.


----------



## niga007 (20 September 2014)

But is this the same case because this video is posted 11 month ago in YouTube and it's different people's. I just don't understand why thy don't take this out YouTube.


----------



## somethingillremember (20 September 2014)

Send it to World Horse Welfare . Difficult if there is no way of knowing where its filmed or who they are . The people in your video are different to the Dutch one  I think.


----------



## Honeylight (20 September 2014)

Was it a chestnut pony?
It was on a Facebook group I belong to. Someone posted to say the pony died and they are called "Crush Videos" and people crush animals to death for sexual pleasure.
Maybe I am very innocent, but I have never heard of this terrible thing before.
I might add that I didn't watch the video myself.


----------



## Equi (21 September 2014)

Long time ago. The pony died. It makes me almost vomit to think of it again..


----------



## Echo Bravo (21 September 2014)

This came up on my facebook and I think it was an old one, maybe someone could crush her the same way.


----------



## TBM03 (22 September 2014)

I am genuinely gobsmacked reading about the 'crush videos', how can that be a real thing? What is wrong with these people!! How do you get any form of pleasure from harming anything, especially something so tiny and sweet. Sickening!


----------



## LittleMonster (22 September 2014)

TBM03 said:



			I am genuinely gobsmacked reading about the 'crush videos', how can that be a real thing? What is wrong with these people!! How do you get any form of pleasure from harming anything, especially something so tiny and sweet. Sickening!
		
Click to expand...

There's the crushing 'fetish' (dont know why it is a fetish!) and there was another one going around the same sort of time of the one spoken about on here of a women that beats horses for her 'fetish' it was also reported to have been dealt with. Just waiting for that one do to the rounds again...


----------



## MissMistletoe (22 September 2014)

That is disgusting, reminds me of a report I read of  baby rabbits being covered in glass sheets and sat on by the Chinese girls for some kind of 'fetish'.


----------



## applecart14 (22 September 2014)

This has resurfaced on Facebook too.  Like a previous poster said I did a google search and found people had been arrested for it ages ago.


----------



## LittleBlackMule (23 September 2014)

This seems like a good place to share this link - a petition to FB to add a specific 'report animal abuse' tab.

https://secure.avaaz.org/en/petitio...ing_unacceptable_content_on_Facebook/?sxffxfb


----------

